
Tries as the evolution of nothing - okaleniuk
http://wordsandbuttons.online/tries_as_the_evolution_of_nothing.html
======
fshaun
Skimming the benchmark, I didn't see any negative tests (checking for words
_not_ contained), which can be as or more important than the positive case
depending on the expected use.

------
spadros
I'll admit I skipped straight to the conclusion after a few demos. How is
knowing a "tries" count going to help me beyond knowing "nothing can be sorted
faster than n(log(n))"? Every "try" is a retrieval and costs read time?

EDIT: I'm much worse at algorithms than I originally thought.

~~~
bijection
I think the author means the data structure 'trie', not the action 'try':
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trie)

~~~
spadros
Yeah, rereading this article today it really doesn't give a summary of what
"tries" are until pretty deep into it. Smiling that the author updated the
title because of my debauchery last night.

